
When Kids Have Structure for Thinking, Better Learning Emerges - laurex
https://www.kqed.org/mindshift/44227/when-kids-have-structure-for-thinking-better-learning-emerges
======
irickt
Here's one of their online resources for helping learners think about
thinking:
[http://www.visiblethinkingpz.org/VisibleThinking_html_files/...](http://www.visiblethinkingpz.org/VisibleThinking_html_files/VisibleThinking1.html)

